# Sound ????



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

My old computer crashed with all my sounds and music.Now when trying to download files to this computer when I right click the file and try to "save target as" nothing happens.The save line will not highlight.Any ideas??Yes I know I am a computer moron!:googly:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Someone at the "other" site helped Thanks.Never would have figured it out.


----------

